# Post your E39 "Tinted Pictures"



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Got my 5 tinted a while back. Here to share some thoughts.

If your e39 is tinted, please POST THEM UP!!!

Here's mine:


----------



## GSXRYDER (Dec 31, 2007)

*Tinted?*

35 on the sides...20 in the back.


----------



## Oh haha (Mar 1, 2008)

25% sides and rear


----------



## 528JD (May 17, 2007)

HO
50% front
30% back

:thumbup:


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

50% in the front, 30% in the rear.


----------



## Clean540I (Jan 12, 2008)

No recent pics but I had 35 all the way around, good balance.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

mimic said:


> 50% in the front, 30% in the rear.


NICE. Goes great with shadow liners.


----------



## jrod (Apr 4, 2008)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> Got my 5 tinted a while back. Here to share some thoughts.
> 
> If your e39 is tinted, please POST THEM UP!!!
> 
> Here's mine:


nice front lip where did u get it??


----------

